# Nominierung zur User 2010 Wahl



## Paule (23 Dezember 2010)

Da Zotos wie es ausschaut keine Zeit hat, dachte ich mir, nehme Ihm Mal ein bisschen Arbeit ab.
Ich habe mir erlaubt seinen Text von 2009 zu kopieren aber den Teil mit dem Publikumsliebling nicht zu übernehmen, da er von vielen gar nicht ausgefüllt wurde.



> Es ist nun wieder mal soweit, das Jahr *2010* neigt sich dem Ende zu und auch dieses Jahr gibt es auf vielfachen Wunsch einzelner Kollegen die Wahl zum des „Users des Jahres“.
> 
> Neue Wahl und ausnahmsweise ein altes Nominierungsverfahren. Jeder, der möchte, kann eine Liste mit 1..10 Kolleginnen/Kollegen zur Wahl vorschlagen. Die 10 User, die am häufigsten vorgeschlagen wurden, kommen auf die Nominierungsliste und werden dann zur Wahl gestellt. Die Gründe, warum man jemanden nominiert, sind jedem selbst überlassen. Sei es weil ein Kollege hier aus dem Forum einem bei wichtigen Fragen geholfen hat, man das Fachwissen eines Kollegen sehr schätzt oder weil man ihn kennt und seine Persönlichkeit zu schätzen weiß oder was auch immer. Natürlich sind damit auch die Kolleginnen gemeint.
> 
> Die Vorschlagslisten sollten die Benutzernamen (in der korrekten Schreibweise) beinhalten sein und bis zum 28.12 abgegeben sein. Dies ist nur das Nominierungsverfahren, die eigentlich Wahl schließt daran an.


 

```
[B][U]Kandidaten [COLOR=black]User 2010[/COLOR][/U][/B]
01. __________
02. __________
03. __________
04. __________
05. __________
06. __________
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________
10. __________
```
 

@Admins/Moderatoren/Zotos:
Sollte die Wahl dieses Jahr nicht erwünscht oder etwas anderes geplant sein, einfach den Beitrag löschen.
Ich fand es nur eine lustige Sache, so über die Feiertage.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Dezember 2010)

```
01. argv_user
02. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
03. IBFS
04. Larry Laffer
05. Lipperlandstern
06. marlob
07. OHGN
08. PN/DP
09. Question_mark
10. Rainer Hönle
```


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Dezember 2010)

@Paule:
Da hast du vollkommen Recht.
Ich finde das auch eine schöne Sache ... und es gibt da ja auch noch einen Pokal zu gewinnen ... 

und hier die Larry-Nominierungen :





> Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
> IBFS
> Jabba
> JesperMP
> ...


Gruß
Larry

Nachsatz :
Nach Tip von Paule noch einen weiteren User nominiert ...


----------



## Homer79 (23 Dezember 2010)

```
01. Safety
02. Vierlagig
03. Larry Laffer
04. Perfektionist
05. Helmut von der Reparatur
06. IBFS
07. Rainer Hönle
08. Lipperlandstern
09. Jabba
10. OHGN
```
...und Publikumsliebling ?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Dezember 2010)

Und hier meine

01. IBFS
02. Paule
03. Gerhard Bäurle
04. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
05. Larry Laffer
06. marlob
07. PN/DP
08. Rainer Hönle
09. vierlagig
10. zottel


----------



## vierlagig (23 Dezember 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> und es gibt da ja auch noch einen Pokal zu gewinnen ...



der wird doch auch im dritten jahr bei dir stehen bleiben...


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Dezember 2010)

@4L:
ich nehme das mal als Lob für meine Beiträge ... 
Ansonsten bin ich schon der Meinung, dass es da dieses Jahr noch ein paar weitere Kandidaten gibt ...


----------



## Verpolt (23 Dezember 2010)

01. Waldy
02. Waldy
03. Waldy
04. Waldy
05. Waldy
06. Waldy
07. Waldy
08. Waldy
09. Waldy
10. Waldy

Mein Favorit


----------



## IBFS (23 Dezember 2010)

Und hier meine Liste:


```
01. vierlagig
02. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
03. PN/DP
04. Jochen Kühner
05. MSB
06. Larry Laffer
07. Homer79
08. marlob
09. Paule
10. Gerhard Bäurle
```

Grüße

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (23 Dezember 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @4L:
> ich nehme das mal als Lob für meine Beiträge ...



vielleicht war das auch einfach nur die feststellung, dass du trotz schwacher beiträge sehr beliebt bist ODER du einfach nur sehr beliebt bist ... wer weiß das schon


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Dezember 2010)

Einen hab ich jetzt ganz vergessen:

11. Thomas_v2.1


----------



## Paule (23 Dezember 2010)

```
01. PN/DP
02. Larry Laffer
03. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
04. dalbi
05. Thomas_v2.1
06. MSB
07. IBFS
08. jabba
09. bike
10. Blockmove
```
11..... noch viele mehr


----------



## argv_user (23 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Da Zotos wie es ausschaut keine Zeit hat, dachte ich mir, nehme Ihm Mal ein bisschen Arbeit ab.
> Ich habe mir erlaubt seinen Text von 2009 zu kopieren aber den Teil mit dem Publikumsliebling nicht zu übernehmen, da er von vielen gar nicht ausgefüllt wurde.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, lustig ist es. Wir werden übrigens an Sylvester grillen. So wie jedes Jahr.


----------



## Paule (23 Dezember 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Einen hab ich jetzt ganz vergessen:


Ja das Problem kenne ich, es gibt einfach sehr, sehr viel gute Leute hier.

@Larry, ich habe gerade bei der Auswertung gesehen Du könntest noch einen nominieren, musst es aber natürlich nicht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Dezember 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> ..Mein Favorit


Du bist wirklich verpolt  .


----------



## vierlagig (23 Dezember 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich verpolt  .



oder einfach nur verliebt


----------



## Paule (23 Dezember 2010)

zotos schrieb:


> Um diesen Thread nicht mit Diskussionen zu belasten gibt es dafür wieder einen eigenen Thread >


Mist, das hätte ich auch machen sollen.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Dezember 2010)

1. Pn/dp
--------


----------



## ebt'ler (23 Dezember 2010)

Kandidaten User 2010
01. dalbi
02. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
03. MSB
04. vierlagig
05. Larry Laffer

Diese Reihenfolge stellt für mich noch keine Wertung dar, die Entscheidung fällt erst bei endgültiger Bekanntgabe der Kandidaten.


----------



## Paule (23 Dezember 2010)

Nochmals zum Verständnis (vor allem für die neuen Mitglieder),

hier darf sicher jeder melden und denjenigen benennen den er gerne als seinen Favoriten, Helfer, Spaßbringer oder was auch immer belohnen will.

Mann muss nicht 100erte Beiträge geschrieben haben um hier seine Meinung zu äußern.

Der Sieger bekommt einen Pokal, diesen Pokal muss Mann nicht bezahlen, hat (was ich mitbekommen habe) der 4L schon vor langer Zeit gemacht.

Und zu den Spielregeln:
- Es dürfen bis zu 10 Personen genannt werden.
- Eine Person darf nur einmal genannt werden, als Beispiel: Die Liste von Verpolt ist ungültig.
- Die Reihenfolge der benannten Personen ist egal, die Anzahl der Stimmen entscheidet.
- Es dürfen auch weniger als 10 Personen genannt werden.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Der Sieger bekommt einen Pokal, diesen Pokal muss Mann nicht bezahlen, hat (was ich mitbekommen habe) der 4L schon vor langer Zeit gemacht.



sooolang ist das nun auch noch nicht her, er steht zur zeit im zweiten jahr beim larry im büro und mit verlaub möchte ich behaupten dürfen, dass er schon ansehnlich ist. die gravur für den nächsten gewinner muß immer der letzte besitzer machen, so die abmachung.


----------



## veritas (23 Dezember 2010)

*Kandidaten User 2010*
01. Safety
02. Helmut von der Reparatur
03. Vierlagig
04. Larry Laffer
05. Rainer Hönle 
06. Thomas_v2.1
07. Waldy
08. Verpolt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Dezember 2010)

ein schweres Thema, leider gibt es nur 10 zur Auswahl, für mich
könnte die Liste wesentlich länger sein....



> Dalbi
> Gerhard Bäuerle
> IBFS
> Jabba
> ...


----------



## zotos (24 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Da Zotos wie es ausschaut keine Zeit hat, dachte ich mir, nehme Ihm Mal ein bisschen Arbeit ab.
> ...



Ähm könnten wir das anders gestalten? Du könntest doch die reelle Arbeit übernehmen und ich übernehme zum Ausgleich wieder die User des Jahres Wahl ;o)

Ich bin froh das sich jemand gefunden hat der die Wahl in die Hand genommen hat. Schade das die Sonderkategorie dieses Jahr ausfällt. Letztes Jahr hatten wir den Publikumsliebling "waldy" gekürt und ich fand dies sehr Unterhaltsam. Für dieses Jahr hatte ich an eine Preisverleihung anderer Art gedacht. Das SPS Forum gibt es ja schon so lange das sich hier auch einige User herumtreiben die man mit fug und recht als Urgestein bezeichnen kann. Jetzt hätte man ähnlich wie bei einer Oscar Verleihung einen User für sein Lebenswerk auszeichnen können. Spontan fallen mir da die Moderatoren und Admins ein so wie Question mark ein, aber auch andere User wie sps-concept und maxi. 

Nun zurück zur eigentlichen Mission User 2010! 
Meine Kandidaten in alphabetischer Reihenfolge:

01.    argv_user
02.    dalbi
03.    diabolo150973
04.    edison
05.    Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
06.    Larry Laffer
07.    Perfektionist
08.    Ralle
09.    Safety
10.    vierlagig


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zotos,
das mit den Oscar oder auch Bambi finde
ich Klasse, eine schöne Idee. 
Zieh das doch durch...warum nicht 

Gruß helmut


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
IBFS
jabba
Jochen Kühner
Larry Laffer
marlob
Paule
PN/DP
Ralle
vierlagig


----------



## HaDi (25 Dezember 2010)

> Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
> jabba
> JesperMP
> Kai
> ...


Die Wahl eines Urgesteins fänd ich auch gut, das könnte man dann ja gleich mit dem Gegenteil verbinden und den Neueinsteiger des Jahres wählen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## dalbi (27 Dezember 2010)

Hi,

1. Thomas_v2.1
2. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
3. MSB
4. Gravieren
5. Kai
6. diabolo150973
7. Gerhard Bäurle
8. jabba
9. vierlagig
10. PN/DP

Gruss Daniel


----------



## der_iwan (27 Dezember 2010)

*Meine Vorschläge*

spontan geschrieben, keine Reihenfolge

01. diabolo150973
02. Vierlagig
03. Larry Laffer
04. Onkel Dagobert
05. Helmut von der Reparatur
06. IBFS
07. Rainer Hönle
08. Ralle
09. Safety
10. Thomas_v2.1

der_iwan


----------



## Verpolt (27 Dezember 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> oder einfach nur verliebt



War ja klar :-x


----------



## Lupo (27 Dezember 2010)

Ohh ... interessant.
Meine Favouriten diesen Jahres :

- Jochen Kühner
- PN/DP
- Larry Laffer
- Jabba
- Safety


----------



## PID (27 Dezember 2010)

```
01. Safety
02. Dalbi
03. Larry Laffer
04. Perfektionist
05. Helmut von der Reparatur
06. JesperMP
07. Rainer Hönle
08. Lipperlandstern
09. Paule
10. PN/DP
```


----------



## RGerlach (27 Dezember 2010)

Hier meine Liste (die leider nie vollständig sein kann):

- JesperMP
- PN/DP
- 4L
- IBFS
- Safety
- Rainer Hönle
- Thomas_v2.1
- Jabba
- MSB
- Bike

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## jabba (27 Dezember 2010)

```
- Larry Laffer
- Helmut von der Reparatur
- Safety
- Dalbi
- Perfektionist
- JesperMP
- Rainer Hönle
- Lipperlandstern
- Paule
- PN/DP
```


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Dezember 2010)

Hier meine Liste.......


01. dalbi
02. Larry Laffer
03. PN/DP
04. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
05. Bernard
06. marlob
07. Safety
08. Rainer Hönle
09. vierlagig
10. UnimogHeizer


----------



## Toki0604 (27 Dezember 2010)

Mit meiner Liste möchte ich mich unter anderem für die freundliche Unterstützung bedanken, die ich dieses Jahr als Neuling im Forum erfahren durfte. Weiter so !

1. Vierlagig
2. Dalbi
3. PN/DP
4. Larry Laffer
5. Perfektionist
6. Paule
7. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
8. MSB
9. Verpolt
10. IBFS

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben 
Gruß
Toki


----------



## Paule (27 Dezember 2010)

Nachdem jetzt doch schon einige Vorschläge eingegangen sind werde ich die Nominierung am 28.12 ca. 20:00 Uhr für beendet erklären und die Wahl eröffnen, damit der Sieger auch Zeitnah im neuen Jahr feststeht.

Letztes Jahr dauerte die Wahl 10 Tage und dieses Zeitfenster würde ich auch wieder übernehmen außer es werden hier Gründe / Wünsche für einen anderen Termin genannt.


----------



## SPS_IBS (27 Dezember 2010)

*Meine Liste*

MeineListe ist zwar recht kurz, ich habe nur die zwei besten rausgepickt.

1) PN/DP
2) thomas_v2.1

Das war es dann schon...​


----------



## Jan (28 Dezember 2010)

Ich beteilige mich dieses Jahr auch.

1. Vierlagig
2. Helmut von der Reparatur
3. Perfektionist


----------



## OHGN (28 Dezember 2010)

```
01. argv_user
02. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
03. IBFS
04. Larry Laffer
05. Lipperlandstern
06. marlob
07. Perfektionist
08. PN/DP
09. Rainer Hönle
10. Vierlagig
```


----------



## Tommi (28 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Paule,
hier meine Wertung: 

1. Safety
2. Helmut v.d.R.
3. Paule
4. Ralle
5. Rainer Hönle
_6.-10. mehr weiß ich noch nicht_

Viele Grüsse
Tommi


----------



## Paule (28 Dezember 2010)

Die Nominierung für die Wahl User 2010 ist hiermit beendet!


----------



## PN/DP (28 Dezember 2010)

"User des Jahres" - schwierige Frage! Nach welchen Kriterien bestimmt man den
- nach Anzahl der Beiträge?
- nach Anzahl der hilfreichen Beiträge?
- nach Anzahl der erhaltenen Danke?
- nach Anzahl der Fachgebiete, wo geholfen wurde?
- nach den spektakulärsten/auffälligsten/merkwürdigsten Beiträgen?
- ...?

Wenn man nur einen User vorschlagen dürfte, dann wäre es für mich ganz klar *Larry Laffer*.
Ich bewundere, mit welcher stets gleichbleibenden Freundlichkeit und Ausdauer LL so vielen 
Fragestellern mit fachlich guten Antworten hilft.
Gleich nach LL fällt mir *Helmut_von_der_Reparatur* ein, denn ich für die gute Seele des Forums 
halte, der aber auch sehr viele fachlich hilfreiche Beiträge schrieb.

Für eine Kategorie "Newcomer/Aufsteiger des Jahres" würde ich *Verpolt* nominieren, der sich nach 
meinem Gefühl in diesem Jahr besonders engagiert hat.

Hier nun meine 10 Nominierungen in alphabetischer Reihenfolge

```
borromeus
Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
IBFS
JesperMP
Larry Laffer
Paule
Safety
Thomas_v2.1
Verpolt
vierlagig
```

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (28 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Nachdem jetzt doch schon einige Vorschläge eingegangen sind werde ich die Nominierung am 28.12 ca. 20:00 Uhr für beendet erklären





Paule schrieb:


> Die Nominierung für die Wahl User 2010 ist hiermit beendet!


Öh Paule - 6 Minuten zu früh!
Nagut - ich bin 3 minuten zu spät. Meine Kanditaten wurden aber eh schon genannt. :-D

Harald


----------



## Paule (28 Dezember 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Öh Paule - 6 Minuten zu früh!
> Nagut - ich bin 3 minuten zu spät. Meine Kanditaten wurden aber eh schon genannt. :-D


Darum schrieb ich "ca" 


PN/DP schrieb:


> "User des Jahres" - schwierige Frage! Nach welchen Kriterien bestimmt man den
> - nach Anzahl der Beiträge?
> - nach Anzahl der hilfreichen Beiträge?
> - nach Anzahl der erhaltenen Danke?
> ...


Ja, das ist die entscheidende Frage.
Und genau das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Dezember 2010)

@Paule:
Auf jeden Fall schon mal ein ganz herzliches Danke an dich dafür, dass du dieses Jahr "den Ball aufgenommen hast".

@PN/DP:
Die Frage "wer ist meine User 2010" ist tatsächlich etwas, dass eigentlich jeder für sich entscheiden sollte. Hier wäre es dann tatsächlich schön, wenn die Wahl von denen entschieden wird, denen geholfen wurde und nicht von denen, die helfen oder aber die viel und oft im Forum aktiv sind.
Wie auch immer ... so hat dann jeder so seinen "persönlichen Helden" und das ist ja auch gar nicht schlecht so. Ich würde z.B. jemanden zu "meinem Helden" ernennen, der sicherlich von sonst niemanden gewählt werden würde, der mir aber in einer Sache wirklich weiter geholfen hat - aus dem Grund habe ich ihn auch nicht nominiert (auch wenn er es verdient hätte). Ein Anderer hat mir fachlich sehr weiter geholfen. Wenn es um die fachliche Versiertheit und die Qualität der Anworten geht, dann bist du meine "Nummer 1".

In dem Sinne ...
Gruß
Larry


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Dezember 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... und nicht von denen, die helfen oder aber die viel und oft im Forum aktiv sind.
> ...


Hallo Larry,
dieser Satz hinterlässt bei mir Stirnrunzeln. Warum soll ein Helfer nicht auch die - ich nenn es mal unschön: "Leistung" eines Forumskollegen nicht honorieren dürfen? Und von wegen "viel und oft" verleiht auch kein größeres Stimmgewicht. Formal jedenfalls. Vielleicht geht von solchen Leuten ein Vorbildsignal aus ("wenn User xxx den yyy nominiert, dann schreib ich den auch dazu"). Oder mache ich mir da zu Deinen Worten zu viel oder die falschen Gedanken?


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Dezember 2010)

@Perfektionist:
Du machst dir die falschen Gedanken ... 

Ich hatte es so gedacht (und von Harald im Grunde auch schon so aufgenommen), dass es halt auch mal sehr schön wäre, wenn die, denen man das Jahr über so geholfen hat, mit abstimmen. Das ist aber nur selten so. Ich bin mit dem Votum der Forums-Treuen durchaus einverstanden nur ist es hier ja ein vollkommen anderes "Honorieren der Leistung". Bei Manchen ist es sogar so (jedenfalls fasse ich das durchaus manchmal schon so auf), dass es zu einer "ach der schon wieder"-Denke kommt.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## jabba (30 Dezember 2010)

Ich kann Larry da nur zustimmen und sehe es auch so.
Ich wähle aus Respekt vor denen die mir hier geholfen haben aber vor allem die sich hier um eines kümmern:


> *SPS-Forum.de -> Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!*



Wenn ihr mal die Liste der Leute die nominiert haben durchseht, und dies mit den Usern sortiert nach Beiträgen durchseht, sind locker 3/4 auf den ersten beiden Seiten zu finden ( Top 60).

Aber Larry, die meisten schauen hier nur bei einem Problem rein, und sind wieder weg wenn es gelöst wurde (oder die hausaufgabe gelöst wurde) denen geht das eh am "Ar..." vorbei.

Und ich denke, jedem der nominierten ist eh eine Stimme von jemanden wichtig mit denen er fast täglich zu tun hat, als von irgendeiner Knackwurst die ein "Und" nicht von einem "Oder" unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Und ich denke, jedem der nominierten ist eh eine Stimme von jemanden wichtig mit denen er fast täglich zu tun hat, als von irgendeiner Knackwurst die ein "Und" nicht von einem "Oder" unterscheiden kann.



Da hast du vollkommen Recht ... *ACK*


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Dezember 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... schön wäre, wenn die, denen man das Jahr über so geholfen hat, mit abstimmen.


Jetzt hab ichs auch ...
Und Jabba hat auch schon treffend analysiert, warum jene bei der Jahreswahl nicht beim Abstimmen mit dabei sind.
Was uns Forumsstammpersonal also bleibt, ist, uns drüber zu freuen, wenn jene Geholfenen wenigstens mal auf den "Danke"-Knopf treffen. Zeitnah eben, nicht erst am Jahresende


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Dezember 2010)

... da hast du absolut Recht.
Es gibt hier zwar so hin und wieder die Ansicht, dass man sich für das "Danke" nichts kaufen kann (was sicherlich auch stimmt) - gleichzeitig ist es aber auch der einzige Lohn für seine Mühen, den man erhält. Und irgendwie ist es ja auch ein schönes Feedback - so in dem Sinne "jawoll - Volltreffer" ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Paule (31 Dezember 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Es gibt hier zwar so hin und wieder die Ansicht, dass man sich für das "Danke" nichts kaufen kann (was sicherlich auch stimmt) - gleichzeitig ist es aber auch der einzige Lohn für seine Mühen, den man erhält. Und irgendwie ist es ja auch ein schönes Feedback - so in dem Sinne "jawoll - Volltreffer" ...


War das nicht mal Deine Aussage? 


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Im Prinzip habt ihr natürlich Recht - man sollte die "Danke"-Geschichte aber nicht überbewerten. Letztlich kann man sich da auch nichts dafür kaufen und ich sehe es auch als Genugtuung, wenn ich erfolgreich helfen konnte. Mal kommt ein Danke - mal nicht ... c'est la vie ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Dezember 2010)

Wo ist da jetzt der Widerspruch ?


----------



## Paule (31 Dezember 2010)

Als ich damals schrieb:
Es wäre nett wenn die Leute sich mit dem Danke Button bedanken sollen, kam Deine Aussage, man solle es nicht überbewerten da man sich davon nichts kaufen kann.
Jetzt schreibst Du selber dass es nett wäre.
Was sollte dann die Aussage von damals?

Aber egal
Ein frohes Neues Jahr.


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Dezember 2010)

Sorry Paule ... ich habe mir jetzt auch den Original-Thread noch einmal angesehen - ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch ... 

Aber von mir aus - machen wir daraus eine Grundsatz-Diskussion.

In jedem Fall - so sehe ich es :
- es ist schön, wenn man für einen "guten" Beitrag ein Danke bekommt oder für einen Beitrag, bei dem man jemanden "aus der Seele gesprochen hat".
- leider bekommt man nicht für jeden vermeintlichen "guten Beitrag" ein Danke.
- aber ... man bekommt manchmal ein Danke, wo man es gar nicht erwartet ... und man bekommt manchmal ein Danke, weil der Dankende gerade in Drück-Laune ist.
- ich freue mich über jedes Danke (auch wenn es manchmal Unsinn war), das ich erhalten habe.
- ich bin manchmal ein wenig enttäuscht, kein Danke zu erhalten.
- man kann sich Nichts für die Danke kaufen.
- die Danke bringen einen nicht in irgendeiner Weise weiter.
- man sollte die erhaltenen und die nicht erhaltenen Dankle nicht überbewerten.

Widerspricht sich davon jetzt irgend etwas mit schon früher von mir gemachten Aussagen ?
Bist du der Meinung, dass meine Ansicht mal "So" und mal "So" ist ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Paule (31 Dezember 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> In jedem Fall - so sehe ich es :
> - es ist schön, wenn man für einen "guten" Beitrag ein Danke bekommt oder für einen Beitrag, bei dem man jemanden "aus der Seele gesprochen hat".
> - leider bekommt man nicht für jeden vermeintlichen "guten Beitrag" ein Danke.
> - aber ... man bekommt manchmal ein Danke, wo man es gar nicht erwartet ... und man bekommt manchmal ein Danke, weil der Dankende gerade in Drück-Laune ist.
> ...


*ACK* Absolut!



> Zitat von *Larry Laffer*
> 
> 
> _Es gibt hier zwar so hin und wieder die Ansicht, dass man sich für das "Danke" nichts kaufen kann _


Das hörte sich so an als ob andere Personen diese Meinung haben.


> Zitat von *Larry Laffer*
> 
> 
> _Letztlich kann man sich da auch nichts dafür kaufen _


Dabei war das deine eigene Aussage.
Und das fand ich etwas seltsam.

Aber wie gesagt du hast die Punkte oben schön aufgelistet und da bin ich voll dabei.
Wie heißt es so schön "Zwei Stühle eine Meinung"


----------



## Tommi (31 Dezember 2010)

Also, ich finde eine Danke einfach höflich und außerdem
manchmal auch wichtig als Bestätigung für den Antworter,
daß seine Antwort angekommen ist und gelesen wurde.

Bis nächstes Jahr. 

Viele Grüsse
Tommi


----------

